# Thinking about an all-around o/u



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

After a long, arduous day hunting ruffs in Baltrami Island State Forest, I've come to the conclusion that an 870 express super mag is no weapon to tote around all day long. That wears on the forarm!!! I've been playing with the idea of buying an over/under for some time, but don't even know where to start.

My first question is gauge. Now, I know, I know, its personal preference. But my preference is something that will work for multi-species. To me, this means a 12, but I've heard great things about a 20 as well. For grouse, a 20 is perfect, but if I'm planning on dropping somewhere in the neighborhood of 2 grand on a shotgun, I'm NOT going to use it for just one type of hunting. A 12 would work for both grouse AND pheasant...what's your thoughts?

Next question is brand. Of course herein lies the problem brand-loyalty. I'm a dyed-in-wool Remington man, but I've been shouldering some Berettas and Brownings and my stance is beginning to waver. That Browning Citori 525 is a sweet gun, but for a couple hundred bucks less (and I'm sure just a good quality) you can get a nice Beretta. But I haven't even thought about the plethora of other brands...

This is a very open-ended question and I realize there are endless possibilities. I'm just looking for a few opinions and what has worked out for you.

Thanks, and I look forward to you input. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You'll love the 525. Just do it! You know you want it. Truthfully though, they ain't any lighter than your 870. Just a helluva lot prettier!
Burl


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

First of all, go with the 12 ga. I agree with Burl on the weight issue. Most of the Citoris will weigh as much, if not more, than your pump. The Lightnings are over 8 pounds and the 525 is just under. There is a light model Browning but it weighs about the same as the 686 Berettas. Berettas also has a light model, but the trade off with a lightweight 12 ga. is that it will probably kick the crap out of you.

I own both brands and my opinion is that you'll be happier with the Beretta. The 686 field models weigh less than 7 pounds, shoulder exceptionally well, and don't kick unreasonably unless you're shooting a very heavy load. They are versatile and fairly priced. You can buy a brand new Onyx for around $1800.

Good luck.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I thought that you could only shoot SxS at grouse in the woods?

If you do more grouse hunting I would go with a 20 ga. More pheasant hunting go with a 12ga.

You can get some nice light sxs out there. the new LC Smith is very nice for around $1600.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

If your Ruffie hunting in the woods I would not take a spendy gun with nice wood finish, the woods are tuff on guns unless you just want to walk the trails. Some thing with a synthetic stock like a light Benneli M2 or a 24" barrel BPS would make a great grouse gun that would weigh less then your using now.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Did you get the 525 yet? What are you waiting for? You know you want to. I carry my XS when rooster hunting quite a bit. The scratches add character!
:wink: 
Burl


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Burly, burly, burly....patience my friend! I had no idea that the weight was so close. I swear trying them out at the store it sure felt like they were lighter. It might not be by much, but I'd be willing to wager that even a pound less would be a lot less strain after walking trails all day.

As far as buying a pretty gun...that's the idea! Most of the ruff hunting I do is on the trails and since I don't have a dog I tend to stick to them. It seems that every time I wonder off the beaten path I don't see any more birds than when I stick to the trail.

Besides...scratches add character.

Beretta or Browning...

Decision, decisions. :beer:

P.S. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Finer guns are well balanced, compared to many entry level (under $1000) O/U's. Therefore, the lighter feel. Whatever your choice, Beretta, Browning, Guerini, you're gonna like the higher grade gun. Most places allow 3-6 month lay-away plans. Quit fooling around. You NEED one!
 
Burl


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

12 ga. You can load it light or load it for turkeys. Swiss army knife of the shotgun world.

Berretta 686 0r 687. from the lower end Onyx to the grade 3 pigeon- they are the exact same quality gun, with dif engraving. medium weight, good balance. best in the biz, for the money.

16 ga is a nice option if you can find one. I think 20 ga limits you. With grouse, I want an open choke, and dropping from 12 to 20 reduces the pellet load for a good pattern. Just my opinion.

My recent aquisition is a 1931 LC Smith sxs in 16. I am having the 2.5 chambers lengthened to 2.75 so I can shoot modern ammo. Then I will have the tight 30's chokes opened a bit. (may have some custom engraving done as well, since its a shooter- not a collector.) This may be my new grouse gun when its done. Lighter than a 12, less recoil, and a almost as productive as a 12. I paid a grand, and 300 bucks more should produce a "best gun" sxs that rivals the expensive guns of today. Seriously explore some of those older guns- PArker, LC Smith, Fox, Ithica etc. They were made better than anything made today in my price range. While they may not handle 3" magnum rooster loads- they make fine grouse guns.

On a budget---Spartan by Remmington- get one used for about 400.00. They have ejectors, chrome lined barrels fit for steel, and are made solid. Ugly than my ex-wife though.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I use an old Beretta 20 for both birds. It does not have screw in chokes or automatic ejectors and is chambered 3" which is all I use. The ga won't matter for pheasants. Weight is a premium but you will not feel the mag kick when on a bird. All things equal, a lighter weight gun will get on track faster.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

With the number of nice new and used O/U's out there, it's just nice to go to a store that carries a few - or a lot - of them and just check them out. I'm sure for a couple grand you'll find something very pleasing.
Good luck, :beer: 
Dan


----------

